# Bryant's Nike commercial to debut Thursday night



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

No post on this yet? Oh heck.. Here.. 

*Bryant's Nike commercial to debut Thursday night*
By BRIAN MAHONEY, AP Basketball Writer
February 8, 2006

NEW YORK (AP) -- Pleased with his play on the court, Nike is ready to test Kobe Bryant's ability as a salesman.

Bryant's first televised ad with the shoe company will debut during NBA programming Thursday night, more than 2 1/2 years after he signed an endorsement deal with the sneaker company in the summer of 2003. Soon after he struck the deal with Nike, Bryant was charged with sexual assault. 

The ad coincides with the release of the Zoom Kobe I sneaker Saturday and seeks to capitalize on the renewed popularity of Bryant. Interest in the Los Angeles Lakers star has been the on rise this season, especially after his 81-point game last month, the second-highest total in NBA history.

"Kobe's inclusion in marketing and promotional material is an acknowledgment of his elevated level of sports performance," Nike said in a statement.

*The commercial shows Bryant shooting free throws, then doing other drills. His voice narrates, 'Love me or hate me, it's one or the other. Always has been. Hate my game, my swagger. Hate my fadeaway, my hunger. Hate that I'm a veteran. A champion. Hate that. Hate it with all your heart. And hate that I'm loved, for the exact same reasons."*

[More in URL]


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Nice, can't wait to see it.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

'Love me or hate me, it's one or the other. Always has been. Hate my game, my swagger. Hate my fadeaway, my hunger. Hate that I'm a veteran. A champion. Hate that. Hate it with all your heart. And hate that I'm loved, for the exact same reasons."

ooooweeee.... haha

thats tight... i thought the print ad last year with all the doubt about Bryant and then his workout was one of the coolest, most creative ads i have ever seen... they are really playing off this 'hate on kobe' theme which i think is brilliant... its like in 8 mile when eminem was like "yea im awhite, i live in a trailor, im a peace of trash, yada yada yada"/... once u say that **** they cant get u... so i think taking a stab at the haters is pretty brilliant...

i really gotta hand it to Nike... they do brilliant advertising, nobody else can **** wit em... MJ back in the day had that shoe that didnt fit with the leagues style rules and it was banned... MJ wore them every game and NIke paid every dollar of the fine...

then the shoe was put in a commercial and they put a big X over it and said "banned"... thats when the MJ shoe took off...


for the haters... i'm not trying to compare MJ and Kobe, just pointing out how smart Nike is...


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Kobe is gangster.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Yea baby! Love to hate Kobe. Nike was smart to keep Kobe's contract even after all the legal crap he went through. And Addidas made a dumb decision by not keeping Kobe's contract. I wonder how they felt the day he scored 81 points!!?


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Wilmatic2 said:


> Kobe is gangster.


Nah, Nike's pushing him as "gangsta," but he isn't and never was. Bryant is an upper middle-class Afro-European whose background and sensibilities are no more "gangsta" or "street" than Steve Nash's. With his recent legal problems, however, Nike has chosen the smartest path to public redemption--for a narrowly defined audience. White middle-class America is going to despise him, no matter what he does or doesn't do, so Nike is aiming Bryant directly at that segment of the population most likely to like him because the majority doesn't: Young urban blacks.

Never mind that Bryant has nothing in common with these kids but skin color and a certain rum-and-honey vocal tone. (He doesn't speak as they do, think as they do or live as they do--never did.) Nike is putting all their trust in black "ghetto" youth to ignore all that and see only a black hero who's taken abuse from the white system--and who plays a mean game of basketball.

Laurie


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

When will it show? on TNT i suppose....


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

What channel? :/


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I dont know really what time it will be shown but TNT should be showin it sometime tonight..


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

endora60 said:


> Nah, Nike's pushing him as "gangsta," but he isn't and never was. Bryant is an upper middle-class Afro-European whose background and sensibilities are no more "gangsta" or "street" than Steve Nash's. With his recent legal problems, however, Nike has chosen the smartest path to public redemption--for a narrowly defined audience. White middle-class America is going to despise him, no matter what he does or doesn't do, so Nike is aiming Bryant directly at that segment of the population most likely to like him because the majority doesn't: Young urban blacks.
> 
> Never mind that Bryant has nothing in common with these kids but skin color and a certain rum-and-honey vocal tone. (He doesn't speak as they do, think as they do or live as they do--never did.) Nike is putting all their trust in black "ghetto" youth to ignore all that and see only a black hero who's taken abuse from the white system--and who plays a mean game of basketball.
> 
> Laurie



Wow talk about over analyzing....


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Lakermike05 said:


> Wow talk about over analyzing....


You don't think Nike pays people to over-analyze this sort of thing? You don't think they spend fortunes on market research to determine these very questions? And I notice you don't argue with my conclusions or offer any opposing ones of your own.

Kobe Bryant pushing Nike shoes--especially with the tag line they're using--is a marketing ploy, nothing more. That doesn't mean the shoes are lousy or that Kobe's awful for pushing this fake image of himself or that the commercial won't be interesting and entertaining. It's simply not a reflection of Bryant's background or lifestyle. He's a pitchman getting paid--neither more nor less than, say, Florence Henderson pushing Wesson Oil. 

Companies cast a performer in a role; then other companies use that image to promote a product, whether the original role had anything to do with the performer or not.

Laurie


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

endora60 said:


> Kobe Bryant pushing Nike shoes--especially with the tag line they're using--is a marketing ploy, nothing more. That doesn't mean the shoes are lousy or that Kobe's awful for pushing this fake image of himself or that the commercial won't be interesting and entertaining. It's simply not a reflection of Bryant's background or lifestyle.


what are you talking about?? what does this **** have to do with being a g... this is a very real ad... Kobe is hated on more than any athete in sports right now... and he's saying 'i dont give a **** ima show these haters how good i am...' 

thats been the driving force of his work ethic, competive spirit, and killer instinct forever... 

the reason the commercial says people hate him is exactly why people hate him... and thats the same reason people love him... just like the commercial says...


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

now... if ur talking about 'gangsta' as in like dudes attitude towards criticism and haters.. well then yea that is what he is... it dont make a difference where he came from... to have a "i dont give a ****" gangsta attitude you can be from anywhere.. and Kobe has that attitude as much as ne1 whether he's from the wild hundreds or beverly hills he is that cat with that attitude... i know plenty of dudes from the 'hood' who are soft as ****...


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

endora60 said:


> You don't think Nike pays people to over-analyze this sort of thing? You don't think they spend fortunes on market research to determine these very questions? And I notice you don't argue with my conclusions or offer any opposing ones of your own.
> 
> Kobe Bryant pushing Nike shoes--especially with the tag line they're using--is a marketing ploy, nothing more. That doesn't mean the shoes are lousy or that Kobe's awful for pushing this fake image of himself or that the commercial won't be interesting and entertaining. It's simply not a reflection of Bryant's background or lifestyle. He's a pitchman getting paid--neither more nor less than, say, Florence Henderson pushing Wesson Oil.
> 
> ...



Umm I was talking about you. LMAO its a commercial, This is whats wrong with people...They over analyze things....Get over it.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

In the Commercial, he is basically saying Hate me or Love me...

'Hate it or Love it, the Underdogs on top... and am gonna shine till my heart stop... go ahead and envy me, am the NBAs MVP'


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

He is basically saying Hate my game, hate that I am a veteran, hate that I am a champion, hate that I am a dunk champion, hate my fade away... etc. he is saying more stuff...

THen he says hate that those are the exact same reasons that I am loved... or something along those lines... looks nice, its in black and white with him working out, shooting jump shots etc.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

> Love me or hate me, it's one or the other. Always has been. Hate my game, my swagger. Hate my fadeaway, my hunger. Hate that I'm a veteran. A champion. Hate that. Hate it with all your heart. And hate that I'm loved, for the exact same reasons.'' -Kobe Bryant


So did Kobe actually say that comment, or was it made up by some writer for the Nike Commercial? Just curious...


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Lakermike05 said:


> Umm I was talking about you. LMAO its a commercial, This is whats wrong with people...They over analyze things....Get over it.


Of course. How silly of me. God forbid you should have to consider why certain performers take on particular roles--or why Kobe Bryant is making use of this "gangsta" image, an image he's qualified by neither background nor sensiblity to embrace. The guy's an actor doing a product commercial; if you want to think he's somehow speaking from his heart, expressing his own feelings, go for it. 

Fact is, some ad exec wrote those words for Bryant. They're no more his own thoughts and impressions than if he were pushing Skippy Peanut Butter or CitiBank Visa. But if you want to believe in his sincerity because some hack wrote lines aimed to please a specific segment of the population, go for it.

Don't think, friend. They don't want you to think.

Laurie


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

endora60 said:


> Of course. How silly of me. God forbid you should have to consider why certain performers take on particular roles--or why Kobe Bryant is making use of this "gangsta" image, an image he's qualified by neither background nor sensiblity to embrace. The guy's an actor doing a product commercial; if you want to think he's somehow speaking from his heart, expressing his own feelings, go for it.
> 
> Fact is, some ad exec wrote those words for Bryant. They're no more his own thoughts and impressions than if he were pushing Skippy Peanut Butter or CitiBank Visa. But if you want to believe in his sincerity because some hack wrote lines aimed to please a specific segment of the population, go for it.
> 
> ...



Who the hell said Kobes gangster? Kobe said it? Did Nike say it? Did I say it?


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Lakermike05 said:


> Who the hell said Kobes gangster? Kobe said it? Did Nike say it? Did I say it?


You didn't, and neither did Nike or Kobe. Lucky for me I wasn't responding to any of you.

Please reference Wilmatic 2's comment, "Kobe is gangster," which he/she posted this morning. Then please note it was that post to which I originally responded.

Laurie


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

endora60 said:


> You didn't, and neither did Nike or Kobe. Lucky for me I wasn't responding to any of you.
> 
> Please reference Wilmatic 2's comment, "Kobe is gangster," which he/she posted this morning. Then please note it was that post to which I originally responded.
> 
> Laurie



I see, I also see your age. What I THINK Wilmatic means by his commment is kobes "cool" ,Now a days words are similies for example that was "bad" bad meaning good. I dont think anyone see's Kobe as a gangster and by ganster I mean gang member.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

yep......

Kobes gangsta`, could mean many things(besides being an actual gangster):

gangsta`: Cool, awesome etc

"kobes gangsta" meaning "Kobe is da man!"


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

i didnt see her age... now i understand


----------



## dameyano (Apr 10, 2005)

What the hell are you guys talking about? Anyway, happy to see Kobe back in rotation. Even Marcus Camby has a damn commercial these days. And since we're off topic I'm watching the Miami game right now and I see D-Wade and Jason Williams rocking the Kobe tights. Kobe's started an epidemic like Nelly's done with mouthpieces.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

They are showing it right now... sweet


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Just saw it couple minutes ago....Pretty nice!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Aww man I missed it.. was watchin something else.. anybody got it so I can see? Actually they'll probably show it on TNT sometime again..

Nevermind actually.. just downloaded it and watched it..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kobe Commercial


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Kobe Commercial



Only plays sound for me, Codec problem..I need the right codecs!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Ahh Directly from Nike.....

Kobe commercial


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Love the new Kobe commercial!

I love Kobe for all the things he is on the BB Court. Kobe is the leagues thunder once again and deservingly so.

Keep it up Kobe!


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

thats a really good commercial, but i like the Carmelo Anthony one more... that commercial where he is walkin down the block and the helicopter is following him is great...

this was better than Lebrons are KGs or pretty much anyother i have seen in a while...


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

endora60 said:


> Nike's pushing him as "gangsta," but he isn't and never was. Bryant is an upper middle-class Afro-European whose background and sensibilities are no more "gangsta" or "street" than Steve Nash's. With his recent legal problems, however, Nike has chosen the smartest path to public redemption--for a narrowly defined audience. White middle-class America is going to despise him, no matter what he does or doesn't do, so Nike is aiming Bryant directly at that segment of the population most likely to like him because the majority doesn't: Young urban blacks.
> 
> Never mind that Bryant has nothing in common with these kids but skin color and a certain rum-and-honey vocal tone. (He doesn't speak as they do, think as they do or live as they do--never did.) Nike is putting all their trust in black "ghetto" youth to ignore all that and see only a black hero who's taken abuse from the white system--and who plays a mean game of basketball.
> 
> Laurie


You are *absolutely* right. Except they do this with every player in the NBA that is popular enough to influence, like with commercials. The four LeBrons, Carmelo's night time walk with a light from a helicopter (If that's not an Urban'ganster' theme, I dont know what is), Garnet's commercial - in a lot of ways these commercial are aimed at the audience that like and watch these players the most - African Americans. The only difference between them and Kobe is what you said, Kobe is the only one that the _theme_ of the commercial is the complete opposite his personality. This Does not make Kobe fake though because most fans know that he is not "ganster" and he should not be believed to be. Just a guy in a commercial selling a product. Ultimately you made this comercial a little more political than we are *supposed to know or think about.* Unfortantely, political manipulation and propaganda is what makes the world go round...........and go flat simutaneously. :|



endora60 said:


> <!-- / message --><!-- sig -->
> Of course. How silly of me. God forbid you should have to consider why certain performers take on particular roles--or why Kobe Bryant is making use of this "gangsta" image, an image he's qualified by neither background nor sensiblity to embrace. The guy's an actor doing a product commercial; if you want to think he's somehow speaking from his heart, expressing his own feelings, go for it.
> 
> Fact is, some ad exec wrote those words for Bryant.* They're no more his own thoughts and impressions* than if he were pushing Skippy Peanut Butter or CitiBank Visa. But if you want to believe in his sincerity because some hack wrote lines aimed to please a specific segment of the population, go for it.
> ...


Here is where i have to disagree with you. I believe that what he said was very sincere. It's more of how the Nike company projects what he is saying and puts a false theme around it. But yes of couse, Kobe's main goal is to sell a product for Nike - the same with all players with shoe contracts (Jordan included)


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

"The Los Angeles Times"] Bryant figured the response to his first Nike commercial would be parallel to the reaction he gets overall.

"Some people will like it, some people won't," he said. "Some people like '81,' some people don't. I could really care less."

The commercial, which debuted Thursday night, starts with Bryant shooting free throws and ends with his going through a series of drills during a "love me or hate me" narration. It is his first TV spot with the shoe company since signing a five-year, $45-million endorsement deal in June 2003. He was accused of sexual assault in July 2003, and charges were dropped in September 2004.

The commercial is tied to his first Nike signature shoe, the Zoom Kobe I.

"What we talked about is doing something that is true to form, something that's real, something that's honest, something that's not pitching a product, not selling a shoe," Bryant said. "We're not selling an image, we're not here to polish up my image or clean anything up. We just want to be real and be honest.

"Some people will look at that and understand where we're coming from and understand the inspiration behind it. Some people won't. It's basically that simple."


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Sean said:


> "What we talked about is doing something that is true to form, something that's real, something that's honest, something that's not pitching a product, not selling a shoe," Bryant said.


Sooooo...He's not selling shoes, then? Gee, that Nike logo says otherwise. :dead: 




> "We're not selling an image, we're not here to polish up my image or clean anything up. We just want to be real and be honest.


Then go on Oprah or Barbara Walters and set the record straight. Be honest, tell your story as you would like people to understand it. That's fair. Don't sign a multi-million dollar contract and make commercials selling their product with words and images somebody else created for you. That's not "real" or "honest"; that's advertising.

Laurie


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Sean said:


> "The Los Angeles Times"] Bryant figured the response to his first Nike commercial would be parallel to the reaction he gets overall.
> 
> "Some people will like it, some people won't," he said. "Some people like '81,' some people don't. I could really care less."
> 
> ...


Exactly. More real spit from Kobe. The footage is grainy and black and white...to represent the hard gritty work put in by Kobe before you see the polished image in games, in bright color. Its a message from the man, not for a shoe (doesn't even mention it), it is telling you what drives Kobe. Inspirational message. No polishing up or creating false images here. 100% realness.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Sean said:


> "What we talked about is doing something that is true to form, something that's real, something that's honest, something that's not pitching a product, not selling a shoe," Bryant said.


Kobe is being true to form but HE IS also selling shoes for the company that hired him


endora60 said:


> *Then go on Oprah or Barbara Walters and set the record straight. Be honest, tell your story as you would like people to understand it. That's fair.* Don't sign a multi-million dollar contract and make commercials selling their product with words and images somebody else created for you. That's not "real" or "honest"; that's advertising.
> 
> Laurie


Kobe already went on talk shows (And that Steven A. show was his best) and told his own story so I'm not sure where that argument is going. The problem is what you said earlier, Kobe will be hated nomatter what he does or does not do. I think that you are also influence by the majority too becuase it sounds like you are saying that Kobe is not Honest where there have been times when he has came out and been honest. Yes, his commercial's main purpose was advertising, but that does not make Kobe's real personality and intentions just advertisment or fake. What he said was real and true to his heart - Nike turned those words into an ad selling their commodity.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

endora60 said:


> Sooooo...He's not selling shoes, then? Gee, that Nike logo says otherwise. :dead:


Actually, you couldn't be more wrong. He is selling an ideal. An ideal to achieve greatness. Where is the Nike logo? You talking bout the barely noticeable one on his cutoff? This commercial wasn't directly about selling shoes or product. It's about Kobe, the idealism, and the struggle for greatness. It's about what drives him, and if you affiliate yourself with the same 'standards' and 'ideals'...then Nike is the brand or family for you. THAT was the marketing approach. They weren't selling anything directly. This wasn't the LeBrons commercial, with the "This isn't about you, it's about the shoes..." This is the first real true to form commercial from Nike on a profile of an elite athlete since one of the earlier Jordan commercials. 



> Then go on Oprah or Barbara Walters and set the record straight.


He doesn't have to. He can let it be known, or not let it be known. But he has passed his side of the story through many publications. What do Barbara Walters or Harpo have anything to do with this? He wasn't setting ANYTHING straight. He was telling what drives him, and how haters like you fuel his inner fire. Which then in turn will only make him better, then you hate more, and the cycle keeps going.



> Don't sign a multi-million dollar contract and make commercials selling their product


He just now started to 'sell' their product. He has been with them for 2 years and running now. But Nike is taking the approach that it is more than just selling product. They are showing you the true Kobe Bryant. The one we were never able to see before this.



> with words and images somebody else created for you. That's not "real" or "honest"; that's advertising.


Uhh, Laurie....you're so wrong. The only image Kobe didn't create that he rocks was the Nike swoosh. In fact, he gave a great explanation of his new Kobe symbol to Bobbito Garcia (those who don't know the game of basketball and its history and culture, won't know who I am talking about.) He talks about the Kobe logo that HE CREATED, HIMSELF...and he explains so in a very intelligent manner.

Kobe gave the designers at Nike a peak into the attitude he planned on approaching the court with this season. He descibed this attitude as "raw" and "hungry", an attitude directed at quieting all of his haters. Nike took that mindset and developed the ZK1. Details such as the exposed stitching and the large teeth on the side, take Kobe's attitude and transpose them onto the sneaker. Kobe also described his logo, or what he likes to call, his symbol. 

Kobe created the symbol while he was at home with his family. The symbol is what he also calls his "emotional sheath". For those that might not know, a sheath is where a warrior/samurai/knight would place there sword into when preparing for battle. Kobe places all of his emotions into this sheath, and reaches into it (to take out his emotional sword?) right before game time. That is actually pretty dope!


courtesy of http://kixandthecity.com/2006/02/07...arcia-and-kobe-bryant.aspx#SurveyResultsChart


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

The One said:


> Kobe is being true to form but HE IS also selling shoes for the company that hired him
> 
> 
> Kobe already went on talk shows (And that Steven A. show was his best) and told his own story so I'm not sure where that argument is going. The problem is what you said earlier, Kobe will be hated nomatter what he does or does not do. I think that you are also influence by the majority too becuase it sounds like you are saying that Kobe is not Honest where there have been times when he has came out and been honest. Yes, his commercial's main purpose was advertising, but that does not make Kobe's real personality and intentions just advertisment or fake. What he said was real and true to his heart - Nike turned those words into an ad selling their commodity.


Exactly. Being true, will only sell yourself to the people that really care and will stick with you no matter what.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Can Kobe ever please any1?


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Lakermike05 said:


> Can Kobe ever please any1?



Nope, he is the devil. :devil:

He is responsible for all evil in the world.

He sucks.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Very well said Sean.. Doesnt matter what Kobe does..


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

endora60 said:


> Then go on Oprah or Barbara Walters and set the record straight. Be honest, tell your story as you would like people to understand it. That's fair. Don't sign a multi-million dollar contract and make commercials selling their product with words and images somebody else created for you. That's not "real" or "honest"; that's advertising.


in the words of Will Smith... 

Whoop somebody ***, taking my boot out
Right on TV so ya'll can see me
Just ignorant, attacking, actin' rough
I mean, then will I be black enough

*in the words of me...* shut ya old tired *** up...

go to work, raise a kid or somethin'


----------



## HuntDizzle (Nov 29, 2005)

endora60 said:


> He's a pitchman getting paid--neither more nor less than, say, Florence Henderson pushing Wesson Oil.
> 
> Laurie





> Then go on Oprah or Barbara Walters and set the record straight


 :spam: 

Am I the only one here that thinks there shouldn't be any mention of Florence Henderson, Wesson Oil, Oprah, or Barbara Walters around here? What do any of them have to do with anything even remotely related to Basketball? Nothing that I can think of. 

Sorry Laurie, don't think I'm attacking you, just trying to keep people focused on the topic at hand so that we don't digress into some sort of "Martha Stewart is innocent!" protest.

Commence your defense, and tell me how insensitive I am, and how I don't understand, and how all of your mentioning of those quoted above do have a relevance b/c of this and that.....as I'm sure you will.

Happy Valentines Day! :brokenhea


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

The MAMBA said:


> He was telling what drives him, and how haters like you fuel his inner fire. Which then in turn will only make him better, then you hate more, and the cycle keeps going.


That would be an irritating presumption on your part if it weren't so amusing. I've been a Kobe Bryant fan since his days at Lower Merion High School. Both as a player and as a man, I've defended him to haters since he arranged to be in LA and since his airballs against the Jazz. Your characterization of me as a hater should teach you something about knowing to whom you speak before you make silly assumptions.

As for the Nike advert, I'm simply too old and too well versed in Madison Avenue tactics to take seriously the machinations of huge corporations selling products to target groups. As a longtime fan of Kobe Bryant, I'm suprised to see him allow himself to be manufactured by a company that doesn't give a tinker's damn about him and is only in this for the money. (If they cared about Kobe, why did they wait two years post-Colorado to use him in their ads? Why didn't they stand up for him when the going got tough? Nike...McDonald's...Sprite...Nutella. Screw them all.)

This is business for them, nothing more. For Kobe it's an understandable (but regrettable) attempt to acheive public salvation from the one group who always stood by him: young urban black males.

Question is, doesn't that approach rather tend to exclude his fans who are--let's be super-imaginative here!--middle-aged white women? Some of us have always been fans too.

Laurie


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

HuntDizzle said:


> :spam:
> 
> Am I the only one here that thinks there shouldn't be any mention of Florence Henderson, Wesson Oil, Oprah, or Barbara Walters around here? What do any of them have to do with anything even remotely related to Basketball? Nothing that I can think of.
> 
> ...


Insensitive? No. I don't even know you, so how would I know whether you're a sensitive person or not?

I will, however, venture to wonder how it is you managed to miss the entire point and focus only on Henderson, Oprah and Barbara Walters. Odd.

Don't see that as a personal attack, of course.

Laurie


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Sean said:


> Nope, he is the devil. :devil:
> 
> He is responsible for all evil in the world.
> 
> He sucks.



How true  ....If Kobe found a cure for cancer someone would say "Its just a publicity stunt he dosent care about people"


----------



## HuntDizzle (Nov 29, 2005)

endora60 said:


> Insensitive? No. I don't even know you, so how would I know whether you're a sensitive person or not?
> 
> I will, however, venture to wonder how it is you managed to miss the entire point and focus only on Henderson, Oprah and Barbara Walters. Odd.
> 
> ...



Don't worry, I don't take that as a personal attack. 

I also didn't miss your point, I just didn't think that the mention of those particular people and the examples you gave did anything to strengthen the point you were trying to make. Take into consideration the general audience here, and using a correlation to Florence, Wesson Oil, Harpo, and Barb.....not really effective for the this tarket market. That's what I meant by that. Also, I understand the references you were using, but at the same time, I come here solely to talk about Basketball and things related to it, so I don't really want to read about those people/things. If I did, I'd be a charter member on GoodHousekeepingBoards.net or something. There's a time and a place.....



> I'm suprised to see him allow himself to be manufactured by a company that doesn't give a tinker's damn about him and is only in this for the money.


Welcome to America my friend! Funny how you seem to contradict your feelings about Corporate America and advertising. Not sure if your a Utah Jazz fan, or if you live in Utah? If that might be the case, then how would you have ever even become a KObe fan if it weren't for the ills of advertising and Corporate Amercia? I guess I just don't quite understand what you're so upset with. Afterall, if ALL of the athletes in the NBA(another company that doesn't give a tinker's, or any other kind of damn about him/them that is only in it for the money), and other leagues....didn't "allow" themselves to be manufactures by such companies, then we would all be a bunch of bored @$$ people with no sports to follow and no reason to have a wonderful board like BBB.net to share all of our opinions on, however bad they may be. How many companies out there do you know of that are not quote "in it for the money". I don't know of many, at least not successful ones. It's a necessary evil, love it or hate it, just don't complain about it. It ain't going away. Just like my boy Kobe.


Werd.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

shobe42 said:


> *in the words of me...* shut ya old tired *** up...
> 
> go to work, raise a kid or somethin'


I'd have to do a better job than your mother did with you, dear, so hush.

One ill turn deserves another.

Laurie


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

dude, it's a commercial. *EDIT*


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Lakermike05 said:


> If Kobe found a cure for cancer someone would say "Its just a publicity stunt he dosent care about people"


You're somehow equating a shoe commercial with a cure for cancer? Ummmm...ohhhh-kayyyy.

If Kobe Bryant discovered the cure for cancer and shared it with the world, he'd be the modern-day version of Mother Theresa. If he sells a bazillion pairs of shoes for Nike, it's not quite as great an acheivement. :laugh: 

Nobody's saying Kobe's evil or Lucifer or heartless or mindless. I'm simply confused by his sudden emphasis on a particular target group--and why he would've chosen to appeal to it, excluding those who don't fit that demographic.

Goodness, the way some of you are acting, you'd think I'd said he's turning tricks out of the locker room at Staples Center.

Laurie


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

endora60 said:


> I'd have to do a better job than your mother did with you, dear, so hush.
> 
> One ill turn deserves another.
> 
> Laurie


:rofl:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

endora60 said:


> You're somehow equating a shoe commercial with a cure for cancer? Ummmm...ohhhh-kayyyy.
> 
> If Kobe Bryant discovered the cure for cancer and shared it with the world, he'd be the modern-day version of Mother Theresa. _If he sells a bazillion pairs of shoes for Nike, it's not quite as great an acheivement. _ :laugh:
> 
> Laurie


TRUE :biggrin:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

endora60 said:


> You're somehow equating a shoe commercial with a cure for cancer? Ummmm...ohhhh-kayyyy.
> 
> If Kobe Bryant discovered the cure for cancer and shared it with the world, he'd be the modern-day version of Mother Theresa. If he sells a bazillion pairs of shoes for Nike, it's not quite as great an acheivement. :laugh:
> 
> ...


Hmm funny how you quote me on this and by the way it was sarcasm if you didnt get it, But why is it that you didnt quote me on the whole "kobe is gangsta" thing? Is it because I made a point about your age and you being wrong?


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Lakermike05 said:


> Hmm funny how you quote me on this and by the way it was sarcasm if you didnt get it, But why is it that you didnt quote me on the whole "kobe is gangsta" thing? Is it because I made a point about your age and you being wrong?


Of course it was sarcasm, and of course I got it. I guess even the :laugh: I answered with didn't tell you I was playing. My apologies for not being more clear.

As for my age, I'm forty-six; nothing to do with that but enjoy it, so why would I be upset you mentioned it?

Wrong? Not at all. What I am right now is expressing an unpopular opinion. Not even close to the same thing. If you mean the explanation you so kindly tendered about the meaning of the word "gangster," I already knew it, but thank you. Words mean things, though...don't they?

Laurie


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

This thread is going nowhere fast. 

Hoped everyone enjoyed the commercial as i did. 

BTW, endora60 welcome to BBB.net! :banana:


----------

